# Where to attatch a P8 Cable?



## Snipeskier (Aug 25, 2009)

So today i got a new HD, 1 TB ^^. I brought it into the local PC shop to get it installed because i was so fed up with my HP that is impossible to install parts in so they installed it in 5 minutes for free which was great, but to install it he unplugged some cables, one of them was the P8 cable. I know that it is a power supply cable, what i dont know is where it goes. I went home installed XP and restarted a couple of times, on the 3rd restart i opened up my computer because in "My Computer" it said i only had 127gb of total HD space, so i checked to make sure all of the wires were plugged in. They all looked good (i missed the P8 cable). I tried to turn on my computer and a low pitched noise came on about 3 seconds after i powered it on. There was about a 2 second tone, then a 6 or so second tone, 2 second pause, and repeat. Nothing displayed on my monitor and this beeping just continues. I have come to the conclusion that it is due to this unplugged cable. Power supply problems usually equal odd buzzing and the P8 cable is connected to the power supply. BIG QUESTION: Where the hell do i plug this in?! 

(I havent been able to use this computer in a month and when i finally get it working again, boom failure)


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

P8 and P9 are the power connectors for older style AT boards. They both go into the same power connector with the black wires in the center.

Not sure what the beep code means. Codes vary for different BIOS.

Make/Model Motherboard?
What BIOS?


----------



## Snipeskier (Aug 25, 2009)

Honestly no idea. My computer is an HP M7664x. I haven't upgraded my BIOS since i got it Xd.

Link to my comps spec: http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-Hewlett-Packard-HP-Pavilion-Media-Center-m7664x-TV-PC


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Looked around and got some information.

This is your motherboard. It is ATX, so should not have any place for a P8/P9 connectors.

Motherboard Specifications, A8M2N-LA (NodusM3) and layout.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...31&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=uk&lang=en&product=3292439

_________________________________________________

Found this at HP. Beep Codes.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph07107&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en#N592

1 short, 1 long is a memory (RAM) problem.

Could be the memory not seated properly or a bad stick.

You can test the sticks by trying to boot the computer using only one stick at a time.


----------

